
Uber advisor outlines what the company should do next - aceperry
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/12/uber-advisor-outlines-what-the-company-should-do-next-commentary.html
======
ubiquity1a
Don't need to do new things. And self-driving cars are dumb-ass. Does Target
need to do something else? Starbucks? Just be a taxi company!

